# Need Help !!



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay guys & gals. The article is almost prepared with facts & figures, etc to go out to all the fishing magazines, legislators, DNR's, etc. It's going to get lots of attention focusing on how paylakes aquire wild fish netted from the Ohio River. It won't end commercial fishing, or paylakes, just intelligent harvest and regulations for an unregulated industry. Hopefully limit the numbers of wild fish removed & the numbers stocked into pay ponds to a level where the fish will remain healthy.
What I've been asked to do is to gather all the local Ohio fishing magazines, he's getting all the national ones. On "C" Day ( I just made that up  ..Catfish Day) We're going to email everyone at once.
So here's what we need to do, everyone to pull together and post these links to Ohio Magazines & online sports either in here, or PM me with them.
Links like those articles we see linked to from Cleveland or somewhere, Ohio Fish & Game, anything to do with Ohio (and KY for that matter) fishing. Thanks, I know we can count on you. Jim


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim, here is the email addy for Keith "catfish" sutton..He is an outdoor writer for espn outdoors..I have talked to him before and he is all for stopping the netters.


[email protected][/email]


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Jack, that's the kinds of things we're looking for. also here's something I just posted to someone, hope this explains it better.

Links to anything that would be interested in having the news put on there. I've seen some sportsman articles posted in GFO and other sites sometimes from various sportswriters, and newspapers. Those kinds of things, so when it kicks in, we can send all of them info. Jim


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the email address to Michael Johnson, sportswriter for the Chillicothe Gazette news paper.

[email protected]


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sports editor for the Zanesville Times newspaper. Dave Wedig.

[email protected]


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

I bought an In-fisherman Catfish issue and I guess Tennessee has severely limited the numbers of big cats than can be pulled from the waters of the state. In the article they said that an Ohio netter was pissed because he can't sell fish to pay lakes now. Shame huh.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I cant think of any ohio fishing magazines other than game and fish.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Kermit Rowe, Sports Editor for Cox News.

[email protected]


----------



## catfishcraig (Apr 7, 2004)

There is an Ohio magazine that comes out monthly or weekly maybe every two weeks. its printed in clyde, ohio. it is given out to alot of bait stores who put there websites and store addresses in there to advertise. i forget the name of it since its a new year and ill be out fishing this weekend ill definately grab one and give you the info im sure the guy would put you in there if you added him to the site since it would only help each other since the site is all about ohio. it has all the pay lakes and tons and tons of baitstores. it is black and white type newspaper like magazine that has a color front and some color pictures and pages. it would help. it also does reports on the fishing in them areas and stuff. good helpful guide i like to check it out when the new ones comes out each time.

ill look into it if you want the info drop me a pm and ill pm whoever needs the info

thanks
catfishcraig


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I think that's the name of it Craig. Sure would be good to get it's email addy too. Jim

PS: Giving me a brainstorm too, we'll send a copy to all the bait shops with emails too


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the regs for TN now.
Tennessee Comercial fishing regulations(click)


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Catfish conservation


----------



## catfishcraig (Apr 7, 2004)

ill get the info tommorow for you since ill be in fremont. sorry i didnt know anybody replied to this post since i dont get a reply email saying that someone has replied to the thread im part of  i dont know why i didnt. maybe i forgot to check the box

anyways ill be sure to pm you once i get the info

thanks


----------

